# Risk Management



## tomahawk6 (1 Apr 2006)

Composite risk management teaches soldiers how to think and how to manage risk. This in turn helps to keep casualties down. Experienced officers and NCO's can probably do this in their head but for junior officers and NCO's this can help make up for the lack of experience.

https://crc.army.mil/riskmanagement/FM5-19draft.pdf


----------



## pbi (3 Apr 2006)

Thanks Tomahawk. This is quite timely, as I am involved in developing a course for senior officers which includes operational risk management as one of its activities. We have our own writings on the issue, but its' always good to see what other folks are doing.

Cheers


----------

